# Mit BenQ Software "Display Pilot" Probleme



## MS667 (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir schon seit längeren den Benq XL2430T Monitor geholt. Bin mit den Monitor super zufrieden und ich kann das Ding nur empfehlen. 
Jetzt zu meinen Problem: Die Software speichert manche Einstellungen nicht, wie die erweiterte Taskleiste,  Desktop-Partitionen oder das wichtigste "Auto Game Mode  . 
Was aber super nervig ist, das beim Rechner Einschalten/Neustart die Standard Werte nicht geladen werden sondern immer das FPS1 Profil. Obwohl das FPS1 Profil nur auf Battlfield 4 liegt. Bei den Manuellen zurückschalten auf das Standard Profil, ist die Helligkeit bei 100%. Was ich dann wieder umstellen muss ...

Die Software ladet ewig lang wenn man sich durch das Menü klickt. Eine Neuinstallation der Software hat gar nicht´s gebracht. Auch das starten mit den Adminmodus bringt nicht´s. Ich mit meinen Latein an Ende. Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------

